# My Rhody



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's a photo of my Rhodesian Ridgeback, Kona, at 12 weeks....


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

How adorable!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Cute, Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What a cute picture. How old is Kona now? Keep the pictures coming.:biggrin:


----------



## kevin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's really so adorable!Love him.
Thanks for sharing it.!That's really very cute picture.


----------



## kevin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's really so adorable!Love him.
Thanks for sharing it.!That's really very cute picture.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------

